# Strengthen Left Shoulder



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

It would be worth it to pay for one session with a professional trainer.
Tell the trainer what activity you are wanting to build up for and they can easily direct you to the best way to get back in shape.

I did this after my torn rotator cuff surgery and it really helped.
The basic excercises mainly focus on "rowing" types. These build up the scapula muscles which are the muscles you should be using anyway.

I try to balance my workout with building up all the muscles that support the shoulder ball and socket.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*oooo boy*

you may have torn rotator cup. see a doctor before you realy mess it up:shade:


----------



## gindog1 (Feb 9, 2010)

I dont think it a torn rotator cup. I think it just build back up.


----------



## risk (Jul 19, 2009)

it happened to my friend, same exact scenario... go see a doc.

after the doc says you are good to go  grab a bumgie cord and draw it as you would a bow in front of the TV.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Trust me, do NOT self diagnose!!!

_-~*IF*~-_ I had gone to see the doc when I first injured my shoulder I would not have later injured it further and required not one, but two surgeries (so far, and facing a third) and had been side-lined for almost a year.

A minor "SLAP Tear" turned into a severe SLAP Tear and a detached Bicep Tendon.

If anyhting you will get a good check and a referral to a Physical Therapist who will teach you how to do the "Rockwood 5" properly and send you home w/ some theraband.

And it is the _*Rotator CUF*_F not cup... and it's not a even a "cup" but a very complex group of muscles and tendons that all need to interact properly to stabilize the shoulder


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Take it from someone who did what you are trying to do. Head to the doctor first. I didn't. Torn Labrum. Required surgery and 4 months of PT with absolutely no shooting. Took me a year to get back to 95%.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

gindog1 said:


> What are some ways to build up you left shoulder muscles. I hurt my shoulder about 4 week ago and can't seen to get the muscles to hold up after 10 shots. Is there anyway to help strengthen it up. Dose anyone know any Coaches in Fort Smith Arkansas


I'm no doctor, but I can diagnose that this is bad enough to go see one. Four weeks and you're though after 10 shots? This is not good. Quit shooting until you can see the doctor.

Try to find an orthopedic doctor that specializes in shoulders. 

Take this seriously! Your future ability to shoot a bow and do a lot of other things could be in jepardy. Hopefully, it's not a big problem, but it could be.

Allen


----------

